# Fish in College Dorm



## amzingaly (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys I'm starting college in a few months and I know i'm really going want a fish in my dorm. I can have up to a 10 gallon tank but I'm not to sure what kind of fish I should get. I've had bettas before but I want something a little more active. Any suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

CPDs and red cherry shrimp. Stick with micro fish and you don't have to worry about them outgrowing (goldfish) or out-breeding (live-bearers) the tank since you can't go bigger and you can't add another.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could put some white cloud mountain minnows in it...6-8 should be fine...and they don't need a heater...
and 3 or 4 aspidora cories too....they stay small and prefer temps in the mid 60's to mid 70's...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i vote for a shell dweller tank. Brevis, multies, similis.

Lots to watch and some awesome attitudes to boot!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

good idea Ralph...you could keep a whole colony of shellies in a 10..
actually she could have a breeding pair....but a bunch of 10 gallon set ups and sell the tanks and fish to the other students...she could probably make a small fortune doing it..
hmmmmm...Ralph...maybe you and i should start doing that...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

gotta go with gold occies and black flourite, toss in an anubis nana on a piece of drift wood and a moramo ball and its easy street till retirement for us Loha!!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...and the mrs. is very gifted with the plants...the has all kind of anubias driftwood in her tanks...
better yet...we could create a number of sweet set ups..there are tons of small fish and plants that would do well in a 10..


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i can think of at least 40-50 fish that thrive in a 10

i have an old school 10 breeder thats metal framed that is home to a least killie colony 

60 fish in a 10 gallon tank and still rarely see any of them unless they are starving!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

amzingaly said:


> Hey guys I'm starting college in a few months and I know i'm really going want a fish in my dorm. I can have up to a 10 gallon tank but I'm not to sure what kind of fish I should get. I've had bettas before but I want something a little more active. Any suggestions?


The only reason a betta wouldn't be active enough would be if it wasn't kept properly meaning: It might not have had enough current, it might not have been kept about 78 degrees, or it might have been stressed. :smile:


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Danios are pretty active.. so are tiger barbs and Colombian blue tetras


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

No tiger barbs. If you get the Colombian tetra then you will want only a few of them as they get about 2-2.5 inches. Not necessarily too big for the tank, but personally I wouldn't do it due to how active they are. I would stick to fish that don't get any bigger than 1.5 inches with the exception of an addition of something like a dwarf gourami, which would do fine in a tank that size and would make a good centerpiece fish.


----------



## AquariumsFishes (Apr 15, 2012)

amzingaly said:


> Hey guys I'm starting college in a few months and I know i'm really going want a fish in my dorm. I can have up to a 10 gallon tank but I'm not to sure what kind of fish I should get. I've had bettas before but I want something a little more active. Any suggestions?


How about a DPM Type Natural Fishbowl, in case you can get it some indirect sunlight? It is:

1. Self-sustained to a great extent
2. As natural as possible
3. LOWEST-Maintenance
4. Absolutely Low-Tech
5. Energy Efficient
6. Silent and extremely simple 
7. Truly healthy and comfortable for your fishes

Here is the set of advantages listed. Please let me know if you have a question on this.

Regards,
AquariumsFishes
http://fishaquaria.blogspot.in/p/about.html


----------

